# please dont forget Becky tomorrow we need lots of prayers



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day ,

We go for CT Scan and Becky had an awful weekend so they are not even sure she is strong enough to go under they will asses tomorrow but please pray for her that she gets her scan comes through and we finally find out what is wrong with her so we can treat this poor baby :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

you know that we are here for you Anna!!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God bless you sweet baby. Be strong and know we are all here pulling for you. You are in our prayers! Hugs and kisses!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Thinking and praying annaxxx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Becky!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for little Becky. Please let us know how she does.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for little Becky, Anna. I know you're tired and ready for an answer. I pray it comes tomorrow and that it will be an easy fix.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Right now im praying she makes it through anesthesia ...... and yes after that answers to help her poor thing most of her short life she has been suffering ...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer. Hugs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am praying that she makes it through!!! I gave you my vets info on facebook Anna he does answer his phone just to let you know...... please keep me updated


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OH, I am so sorry to hear this about little Becky. Praying that everything turns out positive and that you get the answers to what ever it is that is causing her illness.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't stopped praying for her rayer: She's in my daily round


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Saying prayers for Becky and her Mommy. I hope she's well enough to get the scan so you can get some answers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Anna, I will be praying for your beautiful baby girl:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers are going out for your little girl... and you too... know how very stressful all this is!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Praying.....sending positive energy and hugs and love....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for you and Becky.....hugs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of little Becky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Still praying for Becky, Anna. What time is she going in? Please keep us updated. Give her lots of kisses and hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Praying for Becky and sending healing energy.. Lots of kissies and hugs. We'll keep watching for updates,hoping they'll be happy ones..


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

we will be leaving at 8 am , thank you so much god bless each and everyon for praying could not ask for anything more for christmas this is perfect prayers is all i want for christmas oxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be holding dear Becky close to my heart. Hoping for the best. We love little Becky so much.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just caught myself up on what's been going on with your Becky. She will be in my prayers starting right now as will you. I'm so sorry she is so sick and you are both going through this. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I have been out of it for 2 weeks w/a bad virus or allergy or ??? I did not remember Becky was scheduled for a scan yet! Please know I will pray today that help is imminent. Sending you a big hug.
I am in a hotel apartment at the moment & change tomorrow to another flat---so don't know about email. If you don't hear it will not be a lack of interest---just internet!
my love


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for Becky - all the best.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers to little Becky that everything will be fine with her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for little Becky. She's been through a lot.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and wee becky , lots of love sending your way xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for Becky today.
We love you little girl.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Will be praying for sweet Becky. Please let us know how she does.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for Becky today. Not sure where you live Anna, so when 8am will be next to ET, but you and Becky are in my thoughts:grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you guys and lifting up a prayer.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thinking and praying for you and Becky :wub:.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for little Becky


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Prayers being said for your sweet little girl ! Hope everything goes well !


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayer today for Becky.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi sweetie Becky,

You must stay strong for your mommy.

Becky's mom, I totally feel for your pain. There's a lot of love in the air so you will get through this.:heart:

Love
Maximus


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::tumbleweed::Waiting:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im panicking here !!!!!! i just got off the phone she was being rolled in to ct scan as we speak !!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It will be alright, Ana. You need to get a diagnosis so that Becky can get on the road to recovery! She's in my prayers right now!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers and hugs.....hang in Anna.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Becky.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Becky.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any updates on Becky yet


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lots of prayers are winging toward Heaven for sweet Becky-- and you, Anna. Keep us posted when you can. Big hugs-- know we are all here for you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

_*Oh Lord*_
_*who made the stars and the skies*_
_*all the worlds, in all times spent*_
_*and times to come,*_
_*hear my prayer.*_

_*Let thy spirit rise strongly*_
_*and enter into this being*_
_*that is yours*_
_*to raise it up*_
_*to lift it up*_
_*to bless it and to heal it*_
_*to awaken its spirit*_
_*so that it may live in your glory*_
_*so that it may live well*_
_*if this is your will*_
_*as all things are.*_

_*Oh lord,*_
_*there is great love for this being here*_
_*it brings joy and love into our hearts*_
_*we ask that you restore this being*_
_*in body, mind and spirit,*_
_*in love and everlasting glory,*_
_*Amen.*_

_StarFields 2010_​


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got off the phone with internsl medicine BRCKY HAS A SHUNT IM DEVASTATED ........................ they told me she is up already and that is a pretty good sign but now my next big fear where do i get the money to operate her ...................................


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no, a shunt! We will pray that Becky has her surgery and gets well! rayer:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you called her breeder?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Her breeder was so rude to me back in september and could not care less !!!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Telling me NEVER i dont have shunt dogs !!!!! and telling my vets are scamming me for the money and she will not give anything for her ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Anna. Well now you have the proof. Call her back - you have a 1 yr contract for this type of disease if it's a rep breeder. Sammie's byb even reimbursed me for Kirby's shunt bills.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Ana I really hope that you let the breeder know! She should pay for the surgery!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

The problem with the 1-year guarantee is that the guarantee cannot help the heart. We get so attached to these little ones and any kind of guarantee is useless to help us heal from the grief of giving our babies up! My biggest fear is that if she wants Becky back, she will have Becky euthanized once she gets her and that would be so pointless and cruel at this point. Please keep up updated. Be strong! We are here for you and praying for little Becky!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

yes exactly she wants becky back are you kidding im so attached to Becky because she has been so sock the bond i have wirth her and her with me no way she would just put her down im doing anything for the money at this point i might start facebook fund


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She wants her back??? are you kidding me??? What type of person (let alone breeder)Would do that??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna-I didn't mean for you to return Becky to her. But for her to honor her contract to pay for serious illness. Maybe that's not how it works, but I would at least ask her about the surgery bills since you have the CT results, or have the Vet call her. Our breeder didn't want Kirby back, she helped with the bills in form of a check.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I did sweet Kandis in September i politely asked her to reimburse me for Becky for some costs and she said no way that is not what my contract states!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> I did sweet Kandis in September i politely asked her to reimburse me for Becky for some costs and she said no way that is not what my contract states!!!


Anna--she might see it differently since it's a shunt. I would sure try.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I am sad to hear this news, but happy that you have, finally, a proper diagnosis!
I had a puppy born w/shunt & had him operated & he lived a long, if somewhat complicated, life! He was thoroughly happy and ever so loved by everyone!
Please try to remember "this is not a death sentence" and if you find a good surgeon there is much that can be done--honestly. I have no idea of the costs in the US today---this was Austria & a long time ago---and we are not wealthy people, but we would do anything for our dogs.
I will pray God will open a door for you. . . sent w/much love & many prayers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this must be so hard, but at least you now know what is wrong and it is something can be fixed.
Becky deserves to have a good life and to be a happy puppy, and you deserve to stop being worried and scared for her.
Have you heard of Chip In? You set up a site where people who want to help can contribute. It is chipin.com. You say how much you need to raise and why and people can donate to help. 
You can then post a link to it on Facebook or other sites and people who want to help can chip in.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Bless her little heart and yours too. Seems like awhile back there was a thread that said there were some organizations that would help with vet bills in some circumstances. I did a search but couldn't find it . Maybe this will help. Having Trouble Affording Your Pet? : The Humane Society of the United States I'm at work so can't devote time to searching the site.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh sweet Becky..... 

I'm still praying for you. I'm glad that you have woken up from the test....and I'm glad they found what was wrong.

Anna.... I will keep praying. In times of struggle, there is always a way. I know that's hard to see right now. But there will be a way. Becky will be taken care of. ChipIn is a good idea... I'd try to set that up. 

Hugs


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Do the chip in Anna I will put some money for you.......................... call my vet and see how much he would charge for that. dont feel alone!!! go to the better business bureau and complain about this breeder!! as well to the ckc and lodge a complain!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I'm so sorry. No wonder Becky's been so sick for so long. Encouraging to hear others talk about the surgery. I'm assuming the breeder you used was a BYB because it really is uncharacteristic for ethical breeders not to pay money towards surgery for a shunt. A chip-in's a good idea. I did one for Linda when Bonnie died and she had thousands of dollars in vet bills. It's very easy to set up if you just go to Chip In.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Anna, my heart is breaking for you and Becky. I will continue to pray for your darling baby. I believe in miracles and this just so happens to be the Season!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Anna, I'm so sorry that Becky has a liver shunt . Like the others mentioned, try to contact her breeder to let her know that it IS a confirmed shunt. She should really alter her breeding practices even if nothing more. This is a congenital issue in Becky's case and is usually covered by some health guarantee for the first year. I know she was upset in September, but you and Becky deserve better. Please find the courage to reach out to the breeder. Praying for you both.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am glad you have answers and now we will join you in raising the $ to get her the care she needs. You are loved. She is loved. How much is the estimate for the surgery? Definetly start a Chip-In so that those who can, will donate. Maybe we could do some type of a clothing, fluff supplies sale on our Classifieds forum on SM? Is that permitted? Anyone who wants to participate could list clothes, supplies, dog beds etc and we could all purchase the items listed. The $ raised from the items could be donated to the Chip-In. We all love bows, figurines, clothes etc....why not donate a few things for a great cause? Thoughts?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> Anna, I'm so sorry that Becky has a liver shunt . Like the others mentioned, try to contact her breeder to let her know that it IS a confirmed shunt. She should really alter her breeding practices even if nothing more. This is a congenital issue in Becky's case and is usually covered by some health guarantee for the first year. I know she was upset in September, but you and Becky deserve better. Please find the courage to reach out to the breeder. Praying for you both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


I agree with Marissa. Anna needs to contact Becky's breeder and find out if she will help with the cost of treatment. Hopefully with a confirmed diagnosis, the breeder will be cooperative.

I suggest any donations wait until after Anna has spoken to the breeder. A definite treatment plan needs to be decided upon as not all shunts are operable. If and when surgery is recommended and Anna selects the hospital who will perform the surgery, she can set up up a fund for Becky there. Anyone who cares to can then donate directly to the hospital cover medical bills. This has been done successfully on another dog forum I belong to. It is really much safer for the donors than chip-ins. 

Anna, you may also want to see if any financial assistance is available to you.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/106485-financial-assistance-vet-bills.html


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

anything to help you Anna


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Even I will do this chip in for you from uk if someone tells me howxx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lets do this up!!!!! ideas anyone.............................. I agree with summer girl we should do an online auction here to raise funds not just for Becky but for every fluffbutt here that needs help.........


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, I really am sorry that you now have to deal with Becky having a liver shunt. It is appalling that her breeder will not help you or compensate you in any way and then to say give her back. What kind of human is she anyway. 

At least you now know what your dealing with and can now do what needs to be done to help Becky. Another option for financial help if need be is CoreCredit. My Mom used this for her Yorkie last year when he needed to have his knee repaired due to an injury which cost a ton of money. We are all here to help you however we can. Hugs to you and Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

my sweet sweet friends ,

the breeder has made it clear to me she will not give me a dime only return becky and get another !!!!!! i do not know how to set up the chip in never had to do something like this before can you guys help set this up please !!!! oxoxoxoxoxxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart goes out to Anna and Becky and I know we are all just heartbroken. And I'm sure that we would like to help Anna with expenses for the surgery if her breeder doesn't respond appropriately.

But I do want to remind everyone of SM's Rules concerning raising money:

_*Soliciting Charitable Donations: 
*Any time money is requested from SM’s membership for a charitable donation, approval must be obtained from the forum administrator. Any money collected for a charity must go directly in to the charity’s PayPal account and not to the individual spearheading the solicitation of donations. _

After more has been determinate about the surgery -- cost, date, clinic and whether or not the breeder will help, we might be able to get the name of the Vet's clinic and those that want do could call and give them a credit card # and amount you wish to help contribute.

Anna -- sending prayers for you and Becky. Please let me know when you know more about everything and I will be happy to run this by Yung, our administrator.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Uncle Vinny, Auntie Ann, and little Biscuit are sending prayers, strength, and well wishes to Becky to make through this tough time. We hope that the CT scan will come back with great news and the doctor can identify the root cause, and provide a treatment plan that will set Becky for a speedy recovey. Hugs and strength to Anna for being such wonderful Mommy!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much guys !!! GOd Bless all of you !!!!!! this would be freatly apreciated i will be going in for consult with surgeon as soon as possible im calling tomorrow am for an apointment !!! im still in shock the breeder will not help she told me this back in september !! Becky is a little fighter she is home and acting like nothing is wrong ))))))))))))))


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> Thank you so much guys !!! GOd Bless all of you !!!!!! this would be freatly apreciated i will be going in for consult with surgeon as soon as possible im calling tomorrow am for an apointment !!! im still in shock the breeder will not help she told me this back in september !! Becky is a little fighter she is home and acting like nothing is wrong ))))))))))))))


Anna, as Marissa said, you need to contact your breeder again now that you have a definite diagnosis. You weren't sure what was causing Becky's symptoms, even talked about Von Willebrand's and Addison's, so she may not have wanted to commit financially to unlimited random tests. I hope she will support Becky and stand behind her health guarantee now that there is a diagnosis.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Dear Marj back in september it was shunt i had discussed with her and she wanted nothing to do with $$ she told me my contract states i replace the puppy !!! 


Anna oxxoox


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

"But I do want to remind everyone of SM's Rules concerning raising money: _*Soliciting Charitable Donations: *_
_Any time money is requested from SM’s membership for a charitable donation, approval must be obtained from the forum administrator. Any money collected for a charity must go directly in to the charity’s PayPal account and not to the individual spearheading the solicitation of donations. "_


Lynn, please help me understand (as it's late and I'm beyond tired :blink: ). Would we (upon approval) be able to list items on the classifieds forum (not auction format just a plain old for sale) and have the buyer simply pay directly to the charitable paypal site? The shipping costs would have to be covered by the seller in this case. Might help raise a few extra dollars if folks could buy dresses, beds etc for their fluffs. Thanks for the help :thumbsup:.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> My Dear Marj back in september it was shunt i had discussed with her and she wanted nothing to do with $$ she told me my contract states i replace the puppy !!!
> 
> 
> Anna oxxoox


I'm confused now. I thought the shunt was just confirmed today by the CT? 

Without a diagnosis and medical reports (or in the event of death, a necropsy), a breeder cannot honor a health guarantee. Please have your vet send the CT results directly to your breeder. Hopefully that will open up a discussion between the two of you about how best to handle Becky's condition.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Surgery is not the only option for shunts. Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell has kept many dogs in good health with diet and medication. I highly recommend having your vet contact Dr. Center and try out her protocol first.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm confused now. I thought the shunt was just confirmed today by the CT?
> 
> Without a diagnosis and medical reports (or in the event of death, a necropsy), a breeder cannot honor a health guarantee. Please have your vet send the CT results directly to your breeder. Hopefully that will open up a discussion between the two of you about how best to handle Becky's condition.


Dear Marj,

This is what she had said to me if Becky has a shunt my contract states i will replace the puppy , i will not refund you or pay for any expenses  so bring her back when you are ready and i will give you another .....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, just getting the update. So sorry about the diagnosis but at least now the appropriate treatment can begin. Prayers are with you and Becky.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Marj,
> 
> This is what she had said to me if Becky has a shunt my contract states i will replace the puppy , i will not refund you or pay for any expenses  so bring her back when you are ready and i will give you another .....


Oh Anna,
What a heartless person to suggest that you would trade poor sweet sick little Becky in for another dog and just leave her. How can she not understand the bond we have with these little ones?
I can understand that you wouldn't want to deal with this horrible person again, and just focus on helping Becky to get well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Becky's diagnosis 

I do agree with the others that you need to call Becky's breeder and let her know about the definite diagnosis. Try to not be confrontational, if she is a reputable breeder, she did not deliberately sell you a dog with medical issues and you are more likely to get a positive response if you give the facts matter of factly without being accusatory, although I know that you are incredibly upset over this and I definitely do not blame you.

Contract wise, she probably has a point that the contract states a replacement pup in the event of (fatal) hereditary disease so any reimbursement she might give is because she stands by her dogs and wants to do the 'right' thing. Hopefully she will want to do the right thing! 

please let us know how it goes!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Marj,
> 
> This is what she had said to me if Becky has a shunt my contract states i will replace the puppy , i will not refund you or pay for any expenses  so bring her back when you are ready and i will give you another .....



Marj back in September Becky got real sick anorexic etc.... and we had bile acids and the numbers 129 post meal i called her and said Becky might have a shunt , and she said **** no your vets are scamming you i said the blood work does not lie and i politely asked her if she indeed has a shunt will you rembourse me Becky so i can get her surgery she said absolutely not what my contract sais it sais bring her back so i will give you another ......so Becky was put on L/D and supplements she was doing great until now in nov after her heat she went down hill again thus the further diagnostics and confirmation yesterday ......


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm so sorry about Becky's diagnosis
> 
> I do agree with the others that you need to call Becky's breeder and let her know about the definite diagnosis. Try to not be confrontational, if she is a reputable breeder, she did not deliberately sell you a dog with medical issues and you are more likely to get a positive response if you give the facts matter of factly without being accusatory, although I know that you are incredibly upset over this and I definitely do not blame you.
> 
> ...




Hello Stacey ,

How are you ? just before anything congrats on your beautiful dogs :aktion033:

I did e -mail one of the breeders Becky dad comes from top breeder that my breeder had purchased , she is much nicer and easier to talk to ... She is telling me that this is a freak of nature cannot be in her lines has been breeding for 25 years never had a shunt puppy , and that my breeder also never had a shunt puppy , so she proceeded to tell me that maybe the vets are after my money and to be careful that its a real diagnostic , are you kidding me they have no idea how sick this puppy has been since i got her !!!! vets all i dealt with yesterday were specialist ACVS qualified internal medicine , radiologist was ACVS also Ct Scan with angio gram and the surgeon i was refered to is also ACVS , how would these people all be conspiring to lie about diagnostic !!!!!! Anyhow after back and forth e-mails she did call my breeder they are friends and they agreed if indeed Becky has a shunt after surgery with a letter from surgeon confirming this surgery they would rembourse me what i paid for her and if she dies during surgery only with autopsy ..........so i paid 1800 $$$ for Becky i pray they honor their word and reimburse me atleast that for her surgery , it would cost 3500 but that is half of what i need do you think its a fair deal ????


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think they are not the breeders that they should be, but I think you have little choice but to accept the $1800. Definetly send an email to them so that you have record of their response showing the agreement.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> Hello Stacey ,
> 
> ...they agreed if indeed Becky has a shunt after surgery with a letter from surgeon confirming this surgery they would rembourse me what i paid for her and if she dies during surgery only with autopsy ..........so i paid 1800 $$$ for Becky i pray they honor their word and reimburse me atleast that for her surgery , it would cost 3500 but that is half of what i need do you think its a fair deal ????


Anna, offering to refund your purchase price is a very fair deal. Even the toughest "puppy lemon laws" in the US require breeders to only reimburse owners for vet bills up to the cost of the puppy.

Did you read JMM's post? She told you to contact Dr. Center and follow her protocol. Dr. Center has had great success with managing shunt dogs without surgery.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning Marj 

yes i did , I had contacted Dr. Center in the beginning of this ordeal spoke to her over the phone 2 times she believed at the time from all her blood work and ultrasound M.V.D. ... but Marj as expensive as it might sound I think I will raise the money which ever way and have the surgery , it is my belief and from the yahoo group that is her chance of leading a normal life , no meds , lactulose , etc...... i will look further into everything she is being medicaaly managed for now Neomycin, Lactulose , Sam-e , Milk Thistle and they added yesterday Mirtazaoine to increase her apetite which omg she has not stopped begging for food this morning but since she is limited to low protein cant give her all she wants ......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> Good morning Marj
> 
> yes i did , I had contacted Dr. Center in the beginning of this ordeal spoke to her over the phone 2 times she believed at the time from all her blood work and ultrasound M.V.D. ... but Marj as expensive as it might sound I think I will raise the money which ever way and have the surgery , it is my belief and from the yahoo group that is her chance of leading a normal life , no meds , lactulose , etc...... i will look further into everything she is being medicaaly managed for now Neomycin, Lactulose , Sam-e , Milk Thistle and they added yesterday Mirtazaoine to increase her apetite which omg she has not stopped begging for food this morning but since she is limited to low protein cant give her all she wants ......


I personally would value Dr. Center's opinion over those from lay people on a Yahoo group. If Becky were mine, I would definitely have the CT results sent to Dr. Center now that a shunt has been confirmed.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna........I will try to help you out anyway I can!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> "But I do want to remind everyone of SM's Rules concerning raising money: _*Soliciting Charitable Donations: *_
> _Any time money is requested from SM’s membership for a charitable donation, approval must be obtained from the forum administrator. Any money collected for a charity must go directly in to the charity’s PayPal account and not to the individual spearheading the solicitation of donations. "_
> 
> 
> Lynn, please help me understand (as it's late and I'm beyond tired :blink: ). Would we (upon approval) be able to list items on the classifieds forum (not auction format just a plain old for sale) and have the buyer simply pay directly to the charitable paypal site? The shipping costs would have to be covered by the seller in this case. Might help raise a few extra dollars if folks could buy dresses, beds etc for their fluffs. Thanks for the help :thumbsup:.


Bridget -- I'm sure that we can find a way to help Anna with Becky's expenses, but just didn't want anyone to start a "chip-in" fund and list it on here. We can certainly do something on a more private basis.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Could we start an auction on line


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant belive this im so grateful words cannot express .. how can i ever thank each and every one of you i dont know what to say , Thank you and God Bless each and everyone of you x0oxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxooxxoxooxooxxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoooooooxxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Anna and Becky


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We are all connected by our dogs............!!! animals make the world turn!!!!! so lets see what we can all come up with!! I tried to call you last night, I want to help you out Anna


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im so sorry Janene my daughter told me I had gone to pick up Becky and when i got home i had to feed her etc...... today i musr go grocerie shopping i mean its christmas and i got nothing ..... i will call you tomorrow xooxoxxoxoox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aksm4 said:


> Hello Stacey ,
> 
> How are you ? just before anything congrats on your beautiful dogs :aktion033:
> 
> I did e -mail one of the breeders Becky dad comes from top breeder that my breeder had purchased , she is much nicer and easier to talk to ... She is telling me that this is a freak of nature cannot be in her lines has been breeding for 25 years never had a shunt puppy , and that my breeder also never had a shunt puppy , so she proceeded to tell me that maybe the vets are after my money and to be careful that its a real diagnostic , are you kidding me they have no idea how sick this puppy has been since i got her !!!! vets all i dealt with yesterday were specialist ACVS qualified internal medicine , radiologist was ACVS also Ct Scan with angio gram and the surgeon i was refered to is also ACVS , how would these people all be conspiring to lie about diagnostic !!!!!! Anyhow after back and forth e-mails she did call my breeder they are friends and they agreed if indeed Becky has a shunt after surgery with a letter from surgeon confirming this surgery they would rembourse me what i paid for her and if she dies during surgery only with autopsy ..........so i paid 1800 $$$ for Becky i pray they honor their word and reimburse me atleast that for her surgery , it would cost 3500 but that is half of what i need do you think its a fair deal ????



Yes, definitely, that is a fair deal. You can't expect a breeder to cover all the expenses, esp since I'm sure it says in the contract that all vet expenses are the responsibility of the new owner. Refunding the purchase price is definitely a fair gesture.

The insistence there has never been a liver shunt and it 'cannot' be in their lines, I'm not sure how strongly i agree with. I have never had a puppy with a liver shunt but that does not make me a good breeder, it makes me a *lucky* breeder. I usually say I have never had a liver shunt _yet_ because that is not something any breeder can guarantee. Even the most conscientious breeder can still have a puppy with a liver shunt and it does not make them a bad breeder. It's how they deal with the problem once it arises that demonstrates what kind of breeder they are. Refunding the purchase price is definitely a good gesture. 

So sorry you are having to deal with all of this!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, definitely, that is a fair deal. You can't expect a breeder to cover all the expenses, esp since I'm sure it says in the contract that all vet expenses are the responsibility of the new owner. Refunding the purchase price is definitely a fair gesture.
> 
> The insistence there has never been a liver shunt and it 'cannot' be in their lines, I'm not sure how strongly i agree with. I have never had a puppy with a liver shunt but that does not make me a good breeder, it makes me a *lucky* breeder. I usually say I have never had a liver shunt _yet_ because that is not something any breeder can guarantee. Even the most conscientious breeder can still have a puppy with a liver shunt and it does not make them a bad breeder. It's how they deal with the problem once it arises that demonstrates what kind of breeder they are. Refunding the purchase price is definitely a good gesture.
> 
> So sorry you are having to deal with all of this!!



Hello there Stacey ,

of course i will take that over nothing but the whole after proof of surgery etc.... im not trying to scam anyone i gave them the number of internal medicine so they can verufy wtv they want i have nothing to hide


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Stacey it makes you a reputable breeder and a respected person!!!! the lady that Anna dealt with is full of hot air.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Once again, I am reminding everyone that we are not allowed to raise money on SM, and that those that bring this up could end up being banned from SM.*

I know that everyone's heart is in the right place, but this is not appropriate and is against the SM Rules.

Please let's send prayers and positive support for Anna and Becky. 

Contributions, etc. should be kept PRIVATE or done via another venue such as FB.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Lynn and all my friends please i do not want trouble for anyone i love you guys too much just keep praying for Becky its more than enough for us go light a candle in Becky's name its worth more than money the power of prayer xoxxooxoxxoxooxooxxoxoox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yesterday Becky had an amazing day ))) after I gave her Mirtazapan anti nausea and apetite stimulant , i called to make appointment with the surgeon Jan 2 is our consult day , I really nned to find the right surgeon this is what its all aboyt now !!!! he is Acvs I passed by my vets last night to buy her food and i asked him he told me becareful Acvs is a good thing but make surre he has practice also ask alot of questions ...Im waiting to get Ct scan results so i can send them to Dr. Center ...and Dr. Tobias she dont look that good today yesterday must of been because she had eaten nothing the previous day to make her sick , I am giving her the Lactulose waiting for the neomicyn to come in they had to special order it in liquid now going to give her sam-e and Milk thistle im tired its not easy .....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Becky continues to be in my prayers.... you too!..Know how hard all of this is on you!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Checking in to see how Becky is doing! We're cheering for you Becky and Mommy too! Be strong and fight through this. Merry Christmas to you both.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Merry Christmas to you to ! Today we have the appointment with surgeon im nervous !!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hang in there...and keep us posted  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping Becky in my prayers today!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue to Pray for Becky that everything goes well for her. Please do keep us posted as to her Dr.'s visit with the surgeon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

checking in on Becky.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am soooo sorry to hear that Becky has Liver Shunt. 

In terms of Breeder's liability of vet fees, varies states have different laws. For example, in state of CA, there is a law officially known as the Pet Breeder Warranty Act. It applies to cases in which the purchased dog gets sick due to an illness or disease that existed within 15 days of purchase. It also applies if problems arise in the first year after the sale because of a congenital or hereditary condition.

If you want to keep the dog, the law entitles you get your money back from the seller plus up to an additional 50% of the purchase price for veterinary costs.
The law also allows you to return the dog, like a piece of merchandise, and get a refund or a different dog of equivalent value. Still, you'd be entitled to reimbursement of "reasonable" veterinary costs.

If the dog dies, you are entitled to a refund of the purchase price or another dog of the same value, and veterinary expenses are covered up to 100% of the purchase price.

If you get your dog from a rescue group or non-commercial shelter, the law does not apply.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Becky's appointment.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning my friends,

well we met the surgeon yesterday she was quite nice she answered alot of my questions she acvs ( board certified) but they do not do many of them 4-5 a year because she told me not to many people operate because of the price and risk involved !! Becky is booked on January 8 for surgery im scared to death !!!!! i want to everything for Becky to live a long happy life but this surgery has many risks im exhausted cant sleep at night anymore worry and fear is not lettin me please my friends start a prayer group and pray for Becky to go theough her surgery on the 8 and have no complications , and live a life feeling hungry , happy , energised , everything a puppy should be because for the moment we cannot say Becky has had a quality life


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana, Becky is in my prayers, that everything goes smoothly and she DOES come home to you to live a long Happy healthy life!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Positive and prayful thoughts will be with you during this stressful time Ana that Becky will do just fine with her impending surgery on January 8. Please try to get some needed rest in the meantime.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna- I know your scared. I am so sorry. Was there any word from Dr Center yet? I think you posted you were going to contact her office last week. I know you have limitations, but is there no way you could take her to university of Tennessee to get their opinion, as to if they recomend surgery or another protocol for little Becky. Did the surgeon say what kind of shunt Becky has, as there are different kinds. 
xxxx


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning Kandis ,

i have looked into tenesse from montreal its expensive and the flight is complicated 8 hours because i stop over 4 hours in washington and coming home with a dog after major liver surgery now in the winter scary snow storms can ground you for days ..... Dr. Center has not returned my e-mail , she has extr hepatic shunt i can manage her medically but soone or later she would need surgery liver would not function well its shunted , and the younger the better before more damage happens , they will use ameroid constrictor or cellophane band to close off the shunt slowly , but risks are there like seizures after surgery , ascites , bleeding in abdomen , Becky has been force fed by me for close to 4 months now tires very easy , lethargic, and she is on medical management and low protein diet , so i think her best shot at living a normal life is surgery the surgeon told me she would look over her ct scan and talk to radiologist internal medicine and call me today and tell me more or less what they think about Becky surgery the fact they have a ct scan help alot they see verything before going in ......her liver appeared good size and portal vein also so she has these 2 things on her side and the fact that she recovered quite nicely from anesthesia during her ct is also a plus .....I have to pray hard that everything will be ok and Becky can finally feel well ....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As far as I know, Dr Center isn't in Tennessee, she's in upstate New York at Cornell (Ithaca, NY) not that far from Montreal. 
Sending prayers for Becky.rayer:rayer: I know that some of the maltese rescues have had surgery done on liver shunt dogs so maybe someone from there will chime in to give you some more info about the surgery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna-thank you for the detailed info. My Kirby had a different kind of shunt. He was seizing post neuter. I was hoping all the things about Becky's pointed to possibility of her being a candidate for non surgical treatments. That is what I was hoping for. Maybe the surgeon can contact Dr Center for her opinions on Becky since she doesn't see as many cases. I have read where she worked with Dr's when they could not come to her. Your there dealing with it all so you have to do what you can. The surgeon will not do anything she is not comfortable with. I will cont to pray for Becky. :wub:
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> As far as I know, Dr Center isn't in Tennessee, she's in upstate New York at Cornell (Ithaca, NY) not that far from Montreal.
> Sending prayers for Becky.rayer:rayer: I know that some of the maltese rescues have had surgery done on liver shunt dogs so maybe someone from there will chime in to give you some more info about the surgery.


Thanks for clarification Sue-- NY is even better. I thought was Tenn for some reason.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Will be praying that Becky's surery goes well on the 8th.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kandis what kind of shunt did Kirby have ??? intrahepatic??? and dr. Center is at cornell Dr. Tobias is at Tenesse ....the price at Cornell is pretty high also so flight and surgey together and today here we are having a bilzzard and planes are grounded for the day imagine Becky coming back somethung like this flying is not easy now in the winter with a operated dog its risky mother nature is never predictable .... she is right now on protocol for liver neomicyn , lactulose , sam-e , milk thistle , low protein diet we dont see a huge diference in her  ...... yes they dont see often but from speaking to her yesterday for 1 hour and 30 minutes she really knew her stuff ... i have to have faith and pray hard !!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Beck, That's so important that you feel comfortable with your vet. We'll keep praying for Becky's full recovery!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I do not know her met her yesterday for the first time but i looked into her yes the whole time and saw that she was very confident about doing this procedure and got a good vibe hope im right i have always been a good judge in character ??


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

NCMR had a little girl with a shunt, as Becky. she had the surgery and is doing great! The vet tech adopted her!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

that is greast to hear i pray Becky does just as well where is NCMR??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Kandis what kind of shunt did Kirby have ??? intrahepatic??? and dr. Center is at cornell Dr. Tobias is at Tenesse ....the price at Cornell is pretty high also so flight and surgey together and today here we are having a bilzzard and planes are grounded for the day imagine Becky coming back somethung like this flying is not easy now in the winter with a operated dog its risky mother nature is never predictable .... she is right now on protocol for liver neomicyn , lactulose , sam-e , milk thistle , low protein diet we dont see a huge diference in her  ...... yes they dont see often but from speaking to her yesterday for 1 hour and 30 minutes she really knew her stuff ... i have to have faith and pray hard !!


Anna- I am pretty sure he called it extra hepatic (?) not positive. But remember we knew nothing about shunt disease or the available treatments at the time  I was lost, and the Vet trying to save him. He said it was worse one he had seen and maybe I'm wrong, but IMO that is not saying much because I had told him for many months something was very wrong but that's another story and why I try to go to the experts if possible. It all happened right after his first surgery (repeated seizures and then his BP was really high, vomiting, and more). So sounds like a good sign Becky did well after her CT procedure.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> that is greast to hear i pray Becky does just as well where is NCMR??



*I think NCMR means "North-Central Maltese Rescue*". But I could be wrong.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Kandis , its scary but i have been reading studying now since september and now a days they seem to do pretty well with ameroid and cellophane but you have to beready 10 -15 % dont do well  so lets all pray Becksters falls in the 85 %% and comes home good as new


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, NCMR = NorthcentralMalteseRescue.org
They are in Wisconsin.


----------

